# Bessacarr E660 semi auto box problem



## BrianDJ (Aug 22, 2013)

My father has recently purchased a Bessacarr e660 with semi auto box- he went over a few little bumps and it cut out and wouldnt select a gear...the garage suspected a loose cable but they have all been checked...any ideas please before they take the box out and check it?


----------

